

Joyable App Helps User with Social Anxiety and Depression - dpflan
https://joyable.com/

======
dpflan
News: [http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/18/joyable-
raises-2m-launches...](http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/18/joyable-
raises-2m-launches-app-to-help-people-get-over-their-social-anxiety/)

------
onion2k
Why $99/month? If Joyable works then it's something that could deliver some
_real_ benefits to society as a whole - but only if the people who need it can
afford it.

~~~
dpflan
Some health insurance can cover mental health issues, like subsidizing meeting
with a psychologist who could help prescribe cognitive behavioral therapy
techniques. If Joyable were to create whatever relationship with an insurance
provider is necessary, this could reduce the bill.

~~~
dpflan
Aetna: [https://www.aetna.com/individuals-families/member-plans-
bene...](https://www.aetna.com/individuals-families/member-plans-
benefits/behavioral-mental-health-insurance.html)

